# Home Visit This Afternoon



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed everyone - I'm doing a home visit this afternoon for one of the Northcentral Maltese Rescue fluffs! If all goes well, another little fur-baby will have a fur-ever home!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Paws crossed!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck! Paws crossed.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed for the little one!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So exciting! Hoping it goes perfectly!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- hope this is perfect forever home. I love to see our fluffs going to forever homes. I just saw that 2 of the fluffs that Marti (Tanner's Mom) was fostering for SCMR have gone to their forever homes. Makes my heart SMILE!!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

How exciting...Hope this is the one.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am probably too late, but best of luck w/the home visit, and please let us know when you can.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is Houston. He will be going to a fabulous home in the Chicago suburbs very soon! The visit went well and I think Houston will be getting the perfect fur-ever home!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news for that handsome little guy!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

He is sooo cute! I am glad that he will have a fur-ever home.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Houston is precious! Sorry I'm just now seeing the thread, but thrilled to hear that this little cutie has a forever home just waiting to love him. Please thank the adoptive family for us!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is so cute and I am glad he found a good home.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So happy to hear he found a forever home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Houston is adorable, and that's very good news!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's GREAT!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Houston is so cute. Good luck Houston.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yippee!!!! What great news for such a cute little guy.

:chili::chili::thumbsup::aktion033::aktion033::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope the baby gets a great home!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

He is so cute. I love that name


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Houston is beyond adorable! So glad he found a home!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Maggie, I do not come on spoiled Maltese often but I did tonight and there is my Houston! Thanks so much for taking the time to do his home visit, I called his new Mom last night and gave her the good news. His new Mom and Dad are going out of town next weekend so Houston will be staying with me for a few more weeks before going home with his new family on 10/19


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw the good news on NMR's FB page earlier and then came on to read this. So glad that the visit went well. They will be getting a real cute boy!! Thanks to his foster mom for taking such great care of him, to you for checking out his new family and to that new family for adopting!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a little sweetie he is! Houston, love the name too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Chloes mom said:


> Maggie, I do not come on spoiled Maltese often but I did tonight and there is my Houston! Thanks so much for taking the time to do his home visit, I called his new Mom last night and gave her the good news. His new Mom and Dad are going out of town next weekend so Houston will be staying with me for a few more weeks before going home with his new family on 10/19


Stacey - I know you've popped in here a bit in the past and am soooooo glad you saw this! Houston is going to have a fabulous new home!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

maggieh said:


> This is Houston. He will be going to a fabulous home in the Chicago suburbs very soon! The visit went well and I think Houston will be getting the perfect fur-ever home!


 
Oh my gosh, bless you Maggie, and his new forever home. Oh my gosh, what a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am lovin' this good, no. . . great news! Yippeeyoha!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, believe it or not I just looked at the NCR's web-site for the first time ever! :thumbsup: There are some adorable pups there up for adoption! :yes::yes: I fell in love w/Megan already & will pray she finds a wonderful forever home, along w/the others listed. This is a great work & I fully support what is being done---thank you Maggie for all your work there!
:ThankYou::ThankYou::smootch:


----------

